# Scrap Metal Forum?



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys

I am into collecting scrap metal/electrical goods and I need advice on how best to go about stripping the stuf and storage, prices etc etc, but my problem is I cant find anywhere on the net to talk about this specific subject.

Can anyone please tell me any site that I can chat about it please?

Thanks.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Build a website and do it yourself! Catchy title - "The Scrap Metal Forum" - - like it! :lol:

Easy forums from "Bravenet" - do a google for them :yes: And a page or two on a free webspace - most ISP's give you some free space still. Free HTML editor from Evrsoft (*no* E) in the middle, is easy to use to make webpages. WS-FTP Lite fromIpswitch is also free - that uploads the pages. HTH a bit!

1and1.co.uk will do you a domain for a quid or four a year - www.scrapmetal.co.uk - or something similar. Bob's yer Auntie's hubby!


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

sadly www.steptoeandson.co.uk hasn't got a forum. or any rusty old fridges.

get a field and some lorry backs - it's all the rage round here!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I've just been and sold 37.8 grammes of old gold watch cases (movements were duff!) and got Â£308.45 for them, i also scrapped a couple of alloy roadwheels and a load of left over brass (from making stuff on my lathe) and got slightly over Â£90 for that too :clap:

The 710's hand was held firmly out when i got home 

John


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bluestifford said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am into collecting scrap metal/electrical goods and I need advice on how best to go about stripping the stuf and storage


I could put you in touch with these guys if you like, they are round and about most weeks :lol: :lol:










The stripping bit is easy, big bonfire 'll do it chuck everything on, go back the next day,if your fire isn't to hot and the local gypo's haven't nicked it you will be left with the metal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol as I thought not really that much help you lot!! amusing though LOL

Thanks guys.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

On a more serious note if you are moving scrap or waste around and deemed to be doing it as a business you need a waste carriers licence. Every week in our local paper there are reports of people being done for not having one when they turn up at the scrapyard or council waste depot. Â£300 on the spot fine and possible vehicle confiscation if you don't pay up. I know one guy that got caught out using his works van. It's the council that hand out the fines but the local police are always on hand as well.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.

Im not really doing it big time though just the odd washing machine and the like.

Thanks.


----------

